# Which one? Ankona; Saltmarsh Skiff; Skimmer Skiff?



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

I LOVE my 17’ Native. Super shallow and rides reasonably well in a chop. I use it mainly in the 10,000 Islands. I have 40 Tohatsu and it will run mid 30’s with one person and right at 30 with 2 people. You’re gonna want to add trim tabs. I also had hydraulic steering added to mine.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

David Porter said:


> I LOVE my 17’ Native. Super shallow and rides reasonably well in a chop. I use it mainly in the 10,000 Islands. I have 40 Tohatsu and it will run mid 30’s with one person and right at 30 with 2 people. You’re gonna want to add trim tabs. I also had hydraulic steering added to mine.


What made you choose that model, vs. all the others?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

David Porter said:


> I LOVE my 17’ Native. Super shallow and rides reasonably well in a chop. I use it mainly in the 10,000 Islands. I have 40 Tohatsu and it will run mid 30’s with one person and right at 30 with 2 people. You’re gonna want to add trim tabs. I also had hydraulic steering added to mine.


Since I'm up in age a little and when I had a boat that was not tiller, we used the tel-flex steering (if it's still called by the same name).
Never had the hydraulic steering.
Does that utilize a pump like all hydraulics, or ?
Does it make it that much easier (not worried about a little mussel, but more worried about the complexity of hydraulics and having to fix them/cost in the long run and leaks etc.)?
Yes the Native 17 seems like the winner of them all for the ride/chop cutting (just looking at the bow), being able to go into deeper water etc, as well as the beam/stability.
I keep going back to this model/boat in my extensive search.
Thanks again for the info.
JB


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

David Porter said:


> I have 40 Tohatsu and it will run mid 30’s with one person and right at 30 with 2 people.


David, how far do you go on a tank of gas w/the 40hp?
You have a 2Stroke, correct?
Also, did you get the 12gallon fuel tank in the bow?
Thanks again,
JB


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> David, how far do you go on a tank of gas w/the 40hp?
> You have a 2Stroke, correct?
> Also, did you get the 12gallon fuel tank in the bow?
> Thanks again,
> JB


I average around 10 mpg with my 2 stroke fuel injected Tohatsu. Yes, mine has the 12 gallon tank in the bow.


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> Since I'm up in age a little and when I had a boat that was not tiller, we used the tel-flex steering (if it's still called by the same name).
> Never had the hydraulic steering.
> Does that utilize a pump like all hydraulics, or ?
> Does it make it that much easier (not worried about a little mussel, but more worried about the complexity of hydraulics and having to fix them/cost in the long run and leaks etc.)?
> ...


I don’t think it uses a pump. I think it just utilizes a pre-charged system with hoses running back to the motor. Because of the tiny console the original cables seemed to always be in a bind so I had my local boat shop install the Ultraflex hydraulic system. The difference is AMAZING! It was a little pricey at $1300, but well worth it to me.
The only issue I have with my Native 17 is it can tend to bow-steer when going downwind with a heavy chop. Not a big deal once you get used to it. Otherwise I’m very happy with mine.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

David Porter said:


> I don’t think it uses a pump. I think it just utilizes a pre-charged system with hoses running back to the motor. Because of the tiny console the original cables seemed to always be in a bind so I had my local boat shop install the Ultraflex hydraulic system. The difference is AMAZING! It was a little pricey at $1300, but well worth it to me.
> The only issue I have with my Native 17 is it can tend to bow-steer when going downwind with a heavy chop. Not a big deal once you get used to it. Otherwise I’m very happy with mine.


Thank you very much, I didnt' know that about the steering cables binding etc.
The wife just called Ankona and this is the one we are most likely to go with (SUV17).
Seems to be a good all around boat in case I want to fish some deeper East Coast water etc.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

David, so the hydraulic steering Ankona offers is the same most likely.
Might be a plan for $550.00 add-on option with the side console.
What's the big difference in the hydraulic and the tel-flex? Just the fluid helping you push etc I guess.
Thanks again,


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

If you’ve never had hydraulic steering it will amaze you. No pressure at all on the wheel when you turn. I would recommend the center console because this is a very lightweight boat that will list noticeably to the side unless you’re always going to have two people on the boat. Also the center will help prevent getting wet in a chop.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

David Porter said:


> If you’ve never had hydraulic steering it will amaze you. No pressure at all on the wheel when you turn. I would recommend the center console because this is a very lightweight boat that will list noticeably to the side unless you’re always going to have two people on the boat. Also the center will help prevent getting wet in a chop.


Yes I will have two people 60% I guess but I also want trim tabs. Those should help.


----------

